
How two employees and a famed jeweller pulled off India's biggest bank scam - nns
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/industry/banking/finance/banking/pnb-fraud-how-the-professionals-pulled-off-the-con/articleshow/62922878.cms
======
known
Too many scams [https://www.quora.com/How-do-corrupt-politicians-manage-
thei...](https://www.quora.com/How-do-corrupt-politicians-manage-their-huge-
wealth-without-any-trace-of-proof/answer/Adar-Carde)

